# Carte sdxc comme disque de stockage?



## wawane (16 Novembre 2012)

BonjourJe viens de commander à la Fnac un macbook pro retina 15 pouces  (10% en cheque cadeau ce week-end) et après réflexion je me demande s'il est possible d'utiliser le lecteur de carte sdxc comme disque dur. En effet il existe aujourd'hui des cartes 64G et 128G à un prix abordable. J'ai lu que le lecteur du macbook retina était très véloce. Je me demande donc si c'est une bonne idée d'acheter une carte 64G ou 128G pour l'utiliser comme un disque dur interne amovible pour le stockage de photos ou vidéos?


Merci pour vos conseils et avis
Cordialement


----------



## Powerboobook (16 Novembre 2012)

Y a ça qui sort début décembre, je vais sûrement le prendre avec une carte 64go micro sd


http://theniftyminidrive.com/products/macbook-retina


----------



## wawane (19 Novembre 2012)

Merci. Pourquoi une micro SD? Elle ne dépasse du macbook?


----------



## Maxoubx (20 Novembre 2012)

une carte SD va dépasser du macbook
donc là , ils font une demi carte SD mais du coup c'est un adaptateur pour micro sd


----------



## R0main (20 Novembre 2012)

Powerboobook a dit:


> Y a ça qui sort début décembre, je vais sûrement le prendre avec une carte 64go micro sd
> 
> 
> http://theniftyminidrive.com/products/macbook-retina



Quelle est la meilleure carte SD 64go (étant le maximum actuel dispo) qui existe concernant la vitesse d&#8217;écriture/lecture? Les Sandisk ?

On atteint des des flux de 10mo/sec en écriture et 20mo/sec en lecture réel. Pas top encore pour de la mémoire amovible....

Merci de l'info


----------



## Powerboobook (20 Novembre 2012)

Oui Sandisk, je crois que c'est se qu'il y a de mieux pour le moment


----------



## tom dom (20 Novembre 2012)

Powerboobook a dit:


> Y a ça qui sort début décembre, je vais sûrement le prendre avec une carte 64go micro sd
> 
> 
> http://theniftyminidrive.com/products/macbook-retina




Sur le lien ci-dessus, il est indiqué :

_The MiniDrive Retina is compatible with the 15" version of the  MacBook Pro Retina. It will not currently work with the 13" version.


_Il y aurait donc une différence entre les deux modèles Retina au niveau du lecteur de carte ?


----------



## andr3 (20 Novembre 2012)

tom dom a dit:


> Sur le lien ci-dessus, il est indiqué :
> 
> _The MiniDrive Retina is compatible with the 15" version of the  MacBook Pro Retina. It will not currently work with the 13" version.
> 
> ...





Pas au niveau de l'électronique mais au niveau de la fente SD et le le Nifty Minidrive est prévu pour épouser au plus près la forme de la fente SD.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h45 ----------




Powerboobook a dit:


> Y a ça qui sort début décembre, je vais sûrement le prendre avec une carte 64go micro sd
> 
> 
> http://theniftyminidrive.com/products/macbook-retina





Attention au délai entre la commande, la production et la livraison.  Commandé début octobre, livraison prévue en décembre ...


----------



## R0main (21 Novembre 2012)

Quelqu'un connait la vitesse max de lecture ou écriture du lecteur de carte du MacBook pro retina 15 pouces ? Car acheter une carte Micro SD trop rapide ne servirait à rien si ce n'est gaspiller de l'argent..

Au passage très cher le morceau de plastique quand même, dommage que le proto en aluminium n'est pas été retenu !


----------



## zazthemac (21 Novembre 2012)

Effectivement le mini drive a l'air pas mal mais les débit des micro SD sont un peu rédhibitoire pour du stockage (et la on ne parle pas de transfert mais bien d'utiliser les fichiers). pour obtenir des débits confortable pour une utilisation classique il faut au moins aller jusque là :

http://www.materiel.net/carte-memoi...dxc-professional-128-go-400x-uhs-1-78537.html

c'est pas donné et elle dépassera du mac (ce qui peut être génant pour les déplacement mais il suffit aussi de l'enlever et de la remettre). 

Sion pour moins cher il y'a les DD externe USB 3 ou un ssd 128 dans un boitier usb3..


----------



## Powerboobook (21 Novembre 2012)

Pour mon dossier iTunes se sera parfait (42go) que je récupère sur mon SSD J'ai hâte d'avoir ce petit gadget.


----------



## R0main (21 Novembre 2012)

zazthemac a dit:


> Effectivement le mini drive a l'air pas mal mais les débit des micro SD sont un peu rédhibitoire pour du stockage (et la on ne parle pas de transfert mais bien d'utiliser les fichiers). pour obtenir des débits confortable pour une utilisation classique il faut au moins aller jusque là :
> 
> http://www.materiel.net/carte-memoi...dxc-professional-128-go-400x-uhs-1-78537.html
> 
> ...



Le lecteur de carte SD du mac est limite a 50mo/sec de ce que j'ai pu lire donc deja ta carte est supérieure. Ca ne pose pas de probleme mais peut etre pour moins cher tu peux trouver une 50mo/sec.

Apres j'ai trouve ca pour le plus rapide en micro sd 30mo/sec theorique ce qui fait du 20mo en lecture reel de ce que j'au pu lire :
http://www.materiel.net/carte-memoi...tra-micro-sdxc-64-go-adaptateur-sd-78989.html

Ca va laguer grave non pour une utilisation tel qu'une bibliotheque itunes de plusieur dizaine de go non ?


----------



## Powerboobook (21 Novembre 2012)

Pour un film full hd, ça doit ramé, mais pour la zik ça doit passé comme une lettre à la poste.


----------



## R0main (21 Novembre 2012)

On est en dessous des vitesses de l'usb 2 quand même. Dis nous des que tu reçois ton adaptateur et que tu aura fais tes tests 

Car je suis vraiment intéressé mais je voudrais des retours avant..

Ils ont déjà procédé a des envoies ou rien encore ?

Merci!


----------



## zazthemac (22 Novembre 2012)

R0main a dit:


> Le lecteur de carte SD du mac est limite a 50mo/sec de ce que j'ai pu lire donc deja ta carte est supérieure. Ca ne pose pas de probleme mais peut etre pour moins cher tu peux trouver une 50mo/sec.
> 
> Apres j'ai trouve ca pour le plus rapide en micro sd 30mo/sec theorique ce qui fait du 20mo en lecture reel de ce que j'au pu lire :
> http://www.materiel.net/carte-memoi...tra-micro-sdxc-64-go-adaptateur-sd-78989.html
> ...





Je sais tres bien mais justement ce ne sont que des debit theoriques annonces et je n avais pas trouve de 50.
30 ferait trop leger pour du stockage puisque theoriques aussi.


Pour de la musique pourquoi pas mais j ai aussi peur que ca lague.


----------



## andr3 (22 Novembre 2012)

De mon côté, si j'ai opté pour le Nifty Minidrive avec une carte micro SD de 64GB, c'est pour pouvoir avoir une instance Time Machine locale mais qui ne soit pas celle qui est générée sur le HD interne du Mac.

De cette façon, j'aurai la TM purement locale si je retire la micro SD, la TM sur micro SD et la TM sur la TC.

Je vais devoir faire une commande terminal qui :

1. Va détecter si je suis sûr le réseau de la TC ; dans ce cas TM sur TC
2. Si je ne suis pas sur le réseau de la TC, alors la commande exécutera une demande particulière de TM pour utiliser la micro SD.

Si cela marche, je vous passerai la commande et ou le script.


----------



## R0main (23 Novembre 2012)

andr3 a dit:


> De mon côté, si j'ai opté pour le Nifty Minidrive avec une carte micro SD de 64GB, c'est pour pouvoir avoir une instance Time Machine locale mais qui ne soit pas celle qui est générée sur le HD interne du Mac.
> 
> De cette façon, j'aurai la TM purement locale si je retire la micro SD, la TM sur micro SD et la TM sur la TC.
> 
> ...



Oui je serai intéressé de savoir si ce que tu dis est possible, ça serai bien!

Quand aux autres qui l'attende, une fois reçu j'espère pouvoir avoir votre avis sur tout ce qui concerne l'utilisation au quotidien, merci!


----------



## Powerboobook (23 Novembre 2012)

Pour le moment c'est en pré-commande, en vente normalement début décembre


----------



## pjarrige73 (3 Décembre 2012)

wawane a dit:


> BonjourJe viens de commander à la Fnac un macbook pro retina 15 pouces  (10% en cheque cadeau ce week-end) et après réflexion je me demande s'il est possible d'utiliser le lecteur de carte sdxc comme disque dur. En effet il existe aujourd'hui des cartes 64G et 128G à un prix abordable. J'ai lu que le lecteur du macbook retina était très véloce. Je me demande donc si c'est une bonne idée d'acheter une carte 64G ou 128G pour l'utiliser comme un disque dur interne amovible pour le stockage de photos ou vidéos?
> 
> 
> Merci pour vos conseils et avis
> Cordialement



http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3553?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## R0main (3 Décembre 2012)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3553?viewlocale=fr_FR



PARFAIT pour mes reponses de rapidite ! Donc en gros pas de limite de vitesse car j'ai pas encore vu des cartes atteignant 450mo/sec !


----------



## pjarrige73 (4 Décembre 2012)

R0main a dit:


> PARFAIT pour mes reponses de rapidite ! Donc en gros pas de limite de vitesse car j'ai pas encore vu des cartes atteignant 450mo/sec !




http://fr.lexar.com/products/carte-sdxc-lexar-professional-600x-uhs-i?category=5317


----------



## R0main (4 Décembre 2012)

pjarrige73 a dit:


> http://fr.lexar.com/products/carte-sdxc-lexar-professional-600x-uhs-i?category=5317



Cette carte n'est pas une MICRO SD qui rentre dans l'adaptateur que l'on parle dans l'article.. Sinon bien sur qu'il y a plus rapide mais en meme temps la carte SD est 4 fois plus grosse que la mini!


----------



## Powerboobook (4 Décembre 2012)

Quelqu'un a passé commande pour l'adaptateur Nifty Minidrive??


----------



## R0main (5 Décembre 2012)

Powerboobook a dit:


> Quelqu'un a passé commande pour l'adaptateur Nifty Minidrive??



Je vais le faire, je leur ai envoye un email et ils m'ont répondu que :

Les envoies débuteraient mi-decembre et qu'il faudra comptait environs 10 jours de délais max pour l'acheminement peut importe le pays de destination.


----------



## Powerboobook (5 Décembre 2012)

Ah okok, c'est bon à savoir 
Je vais surement passé commande aussi


----------



## R0main (9 Décembre 2012)

Des cartes Micro SD de 128go (pour utiliser avec cet adaptateur) n'existe pas encore si je ne me trompe pas ?

Savez vous si un constructeur en a annoncer une ou si elles seront bientôt dispo ?

Car je voudrais 128go au lieu de 64go.. merci !


----------



## Powerboobook (12 Décembre 2012)

J'ai pas encore passé commande pour le Nifty Minidrive, vu que sa sortie recule encore, jusqu'en janvier maintenant... :mouais:


----------



## R0main (12 Décembre 2012)

Et il y a encore 10 jours ils me confirmaient par e-mail un envoie en décembre! Il pourrait être honnête au moins..


----------



## mx.04 (25 Mars 2013)

Salut les gars,

Je voulais simplement savoir où vous en étiez avec ce Nifty Minidrive, étant donné qu'ils ont (bien) été expédié, y a-t-il sur ce forum des personnes qui en ont eu entre les mains et ont pu les tester?  Pour savoir un peu ce qu'il en est... 

J'aimerais utiliser ceci ou à défaut une carte SD, comme bibliothèque iTunes, si je pouvais avoir des retours sur le bon fonctionnement de cette technique ou d'éventuels ralentissement, ça serait top.

J'ai un MBA mid 2011, donc pas de USB 3.0 pour le lecteur de carte, mais les informations système lui donnent quand même une vitesse allant jusqu'à 480Mb/sec, "jusqu'à...".

Merci


----------



## rombzg (2 Janvier 2014)

Je déterre le topic, mais je suis aussi intéressé.
Alors certains ont il l'adaptateur ?


----------



## jpnrc (20 Février 2017)

2017... pareil je viens de me rendre compte de ce slot où je pourrais intégrer une carte SD et ainsi augmenter mon espace sur un MBP retina late 2013...
J'aimerais un conseil d'achat sur une carte Sd et son support si besoin pour y installer les docs iTunes peut etre sinon des fichiers, vidéos? quelque chose qui tombe pas en panne en 6 mois et qui a l'usage soit rapide et pratique .

Bien a vous.


----------



## andr3 (21 Février 2017)

Allez voir du côté du  Nifty mini drive (https://eu.minidrive.bynifty.com/).


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2017)

jpnrc a dit:


> J'aimerais un conseil d'achat sur une carte Sd et son support si besoin pour y installer les docs iTunes peut etre sinon des fichiers, vidéos? quelque chose qui tombe pas en panne en 6 mois et qui a l'usage soit rapide et pratique .


Une carte SD n'est pas fiable dans le temps et c'est très lent.  Quand je vois le prix d'une carte SD de 256 Go à 199 € et avec son support à 228 €, autant acheter un SSD qui a un prix moyen de 90 € plus un boitier externe en USB 3.0 à 25 €, la facture de 115 € est nettement moins salée, c'est 50 % moins cher avec une fiabilité dans le temps cent fois plus élevé.


----------



## jpnrc (21 Février 2017)

j'entends bien mais le disque dur externe a le défaut d'être encombrant.. là l'idée était de boucher ce trou/slot de carte SD et en profiter pr avoir de la place pr y mettre photos, docs, vidéos?  et du coup je voudrais un truc fiable pr 100E maxi.. j'utilise déjà un disque dur externe / qui fait aussi time machine mais pratique qu'a la maison


----------



## r e m y (21 Février 2017)

Mais des trucs fiables ca n'existe pas dès lors que ca utilise une carte SD!

Ca peut dépanner, mais en gardant en tête que la carte peut rendre l'âme à tout moment avec généralement bien peu de chances de récupérer les fichiers qu'elle contenait.


----------



## Locke (21 Février 2017)

Transporter ce type de boitier... https://www.amazon.fr/Storeva-Boîti...r=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=boitier+sud+storeva+uasp ...n'est pas un problème, il est extrêmement petit. J'en ai 3 comme ça et un en Thunderbolt légèrement plus épais. 

Pour moi, une carte SD est pour du stockage temporaire, mais en aucun journalier, car ce n'est pas fiable du tout.


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2017)

Tu as aussi la possibilité d'utiliser un boîtier USB/M.2 (2280).
C'est tout petit.


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Une carte SD n'est pas fiable dans le temps et c'est très lent.  Quand je vois le prix d'une carte SD de 256 Go à 199 € et avec son support à 228 €, autant acheter un SSD qui a un prix moyen de 90 € plus un boitier externe en USB 3.0 à 25 €, la facture de 115 € est nettement moins salée, c'est 50 % moins cher avec une fiabilité dans le temps cent fois plus élevé.



Ce n'est pas faux, même si je garde ma PNY Storedge de 128 Go qui est bien utile. Mais effectivement je ne passerais pas au modèle 256 Go, trop cher. Je vais plutôt changer mon SSD M500/960 Go interne pour un MX300 de 2 To quand les finances seront là.


----------

